# big/small game



## fishnate

Heres some random photographs from my collections over the years. Hope you enjoy them.
Heres some true wild pheasant from Cache Valley last season.
[attachment=2:d0ad9]pheasant08.jpg[/attachment:d0ad9]
[attachment=1:d0ad9]pheasant12.jpg[/attachment:d0ad9]
This little buck hangs out near my home in Vernal.
[attachment=0:d0ad9]070906-015.jpg[/attachment:d0ad9]


----------



## huntall

Nice pics. Beutiful rooster


----------



## JAT83

That's one colorful bird! Wanna know something interesting, I work right off of I-80 and just a few blocks from state street and we had one that looked just like that living between our building and the highway for about a week. It would pace back and forth looking for something to eat and whatnot. It was pretty cool. It would walk by the window since they are reflector windows so we could get a close look. I figured it was one of the smarter ones that must have known that firearms couldn't be fired in the city! :lol:


----------



## chuckmiester

> I figured it was one of the smarter ones that must have known that firearms couldn't be fired in the city! :lol:


that doesnt stop some people.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Those are some nice shots!


----------



## FROGGER

Wow sweet pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## JAT83

chuckmiester said:


> I figured it was one of the smarter ones that must have known that firearms couldn't be fired in the city! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt stop some people.
Click to expand...

 :lol: That's especially true in the south! When I lived in North Carolina for two years, people would hunt in their backyards...in city limits :lol:


----------



## FROGGER

+1 on the south, i lived in Kentucky for a while and it was common to see "hunters" walking down main roads and shooting off them... Granted this was in Martin Kentucky but still a city... :lol:


----------



## LOAH

I was born in Ft. Campbell, KY. Not very relevant, but meh?


----------



## Riverrat77

It doesn't matter if you hunt where they're all dirt right?? Just kidding.... Nice pictures of the rooster. I think I saw one of the last wild ones run across the road on our way out duck hunting this weekend too... it was kinda in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Wdycle

Nice Rooster!!!


----------



## James

Beautiful.


----------

